# Best bodyfat measuring device?



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

I am after something to measure and monitor my bodyfat %. The cheap platic caliper things dont looks too great, or accurate, and heard mixed reviews on the weighing scales that measure your bf% while you stand on them. A friend had a small digital caliper thing that she took 7 or 8 measurements all over my body with and it seemed quite accurate, just wondered what the most popular type is, and can anyone recommend one?

Cheers all


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The mirror.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is a threadw I asked not so long ago mate, I wouldnt take it as gospel but if you log your body weight and do the 7 point test from start then it should help give a guide as if your putting fst or lean muscle

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/231896-body-fat-measurement-calipers-taken-muscle-measurements-help-advice.html


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> The mirror.


This and someone with a trained eye. Few people can really tell the difference between fat and water. Most people massively over estimate but water can give the illusion of a few % higher, sometimes even more.

Failing that one of those hydrostatic tanks is about as accurate as you will get from a machine / device.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

The dexascan is the most accurate method even more so than under water weighing.

It also gives the benefit of telling you how much muscle and fat you have in each body part along with your bone density which is never bad to know.


----------

